# Can a Amano Shrimp live with a betta on a 5.5 gallon tank?



## manami

Hello all!

Sadly my ghost shrimp jumped out of the tank while I wasn't at home. 
I prefer to have cherry shrimps in my 5.5 tank, but at petco they either don't sell them or apparently they get sold out quickly by the time I go there. The employees told me once that they receive green shrimps many times, but by the time I go to petco they get sold out fast...

But I have seen another type of shrimp they call Japanese Shrimp, but apparently they are called Amano Shrimp...if I'm not mistaking.

So my question is, can they live with a betta on a 5.5 gallon tank? The reason i'm asking is because they look so big that i'm worried they'll hurt my betta. Are they friendly? Can I have more than one? I have my betta and a nerite snail living in the tank.

Please and Thanks!


----------



## CrazedHoosier

From what I've read, they're very similar to Ghost Shrimp, but are opaque instead of translucent. Ghosts and Amanos get around 2 inches max, but ghosts usually stay a little smaller. I've never had Amano shrimp, but they seem to have pretty much the same needs and temperament that a Ghost does (from what I've read). Maybe someone who's owned one before will check out this thread, and tell you more in depth differences between them.


----------



## manami

They are definitely bigger than ghost shrimps. I just dont know if they are good with a betta on a small tank. And how many amano shrimps I can have in there. If by any chance I decide to buy the cherry shrimps online, what's the most recommended and safest website where I can get them? I've tried Amazon, but sometimes they don't ship in my address all the time...


----------



## taquitos

Personally I would not put anything else in a 5 gallon with a betta.

I don't think the Amano shrimp would hurt your betta though. I guess you could give it a try?


----------



## Sowa

I have an amano and ghost shrimp in a tank with my betta and dwarf frogs


----------



## manami

I think I rather not risk it and just wait a little longer for petco to bring the cherry shrimps, or just order them online. But thank you all for the advices!


----------



## tankman12

Ya amano shrimp would go good. I have 6 in my 5 gallon (i know it is a lot, but i got then for $1 each, just bought the whole tank) with my betta (2nd betta) no problem. IME bettas only go after dwarf shrimp, sometimes not even that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami

Really? hmm...I'm still going to wait for the cherry shrimps! I'm not too worried if the amanos run out...I always see a lot of ghost shrimps and amano shrimps available at petco. They look so cool with their black dots those amanos : )


----------



## tankman12

If anything, i would personally do 1 amano or ghost and see how it goes, instead of buying a bunch of cherries and them all eaten. I also got yellow shrimp in the tank (got from petco).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tankman12

Oh you already had ghost in there, nevermind...

They do get larger than ghosts, 2-3 inches. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami

Looks like I'm going to order shrimps online in the future. I have no luck in the pet stores.

So...Is it OK to get 6 or 4 shrimps in a 5.5 gallon tank?

I have one betta, a nerite snail, and a very baby snail (don't know the species) that was hiding in a driftwood I bought two days ago.

I bought more plants this time. And when I start adding the driftwoods, I think i'm set!


----------



## Flint

You can have 6 cherries/ghosts but not amanos. No more than two amanos and even that would look crowded to me, they are big shrimp. If you post a photo of your baby snail we can identify it for you but I'll post some photos of common snails for you to see if it helps.


----------



## Flint

The long one is a Malaysian trumpet snail (MTS), the small one a pond snail and the large round one a ramshorn.


----------



## manami

I think I have the smallest one, the pond snail. I was hoping it was a nerite snail. :-?


----------



## tankman12

If you want to get rid of them. The best things are assassin snails. Cuz if there is one, there will most likely be more.

On the amano shrimp subject. I have 7 in my 5 gallon heavily planted. I know it is a lot. I got them for almost free, so i couldnt pass them. But you could do 3-4 easily in a 5.5 IME.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami

Ok. The driftwood is not inside the tank yet. I have to boil it. I just noticed the baby snail when I came home and thought it will be interesting to see it grow and discover what type of snail I got.


----------



## Tony2632

I have about 15 of them in my 37g tank. I will all ways say this, but Amano shrimp are the best hair algae eating shrimp I have ever owned. Females are more bigger then the males in size. They are extremely hard to breed compare to other shrimps. You need almost saltwater to breed these shrimp. All shrimps have a low bioload, so about 4 or 5 would do it. Fair warning, these shrimps do jump out the tank, get a lid or some sort from this happening. I lost about 3 of them, because I take a chance and keep a open top. I love Amano shrimp, they are extremely active little guys. I actually play with them on my fingers. They pretty much eat anything they can find. I feed mine cucumbers twice a week. I also feed them bloodworms when I'm feeding my other fish. Very friendly and harmless little shrimp, so I wouldn't worry. Here's a picture of mine eating cucumbers.


----------



## manami

That's so cool! But won't cucumbers damage or affect the water of the tank?


----------



## tankman12

It will only damage the water if you leave it in to long. 24 hours is the max time, or it will start to rot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## manami

Oh, ok. That good to know!


----------



## manami

I have a question that's worrying me:

When I order my shrimps online, how can they survive without "bubble air" in their water bags?

I can't pay the fastest shipping (too much $ for just ordering shrimps!), so will they still be alive if they arrive 2 days late? I have never order live fish online before, so I don't know how this will works...


----------



## Flint

They are either packaged with kordon breather bags that let air in and out or a bag with oxygen in it. Both usually include a live plant to help with the water and give them something to grab onto.


----------



## manami

Ok, that's a relief! I was scared to receive dead shrimps if I didn't choose the fastest shipping!


----------



## Tree

Oh I am glad to hear this. I want cherry shrimp in my 5.5 gallon. I have one betta and one tiger nerite snail in there, but I still have a lot of algae in my tank. (only have the lights on for 8 hours) so was wondering if shrimps would be only in my 5.5 gallon. =)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Do not float breather bags to acclimate the shrimp. Either plop and drop or drip acclimate. Whatever you do, add a drop of Prime to the bag as soon as you open it.


----------



## Tree

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Do not float breather bags to acclimate the shrimp. Either plop and drop or drip acclimate. Whatever you do, add a drop of Prime to the bag as soon as you open it.




why's that? are they more fragile than fish?


----------



## manami

"plop and drop or drip acclimate"? do you mean like using a dropper to drop your own water from your tank inside the bag they come in with?

And why add a drop of Prime?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Shrimp are extremely fragile; they need specific parameters and conditions to thrive; even .25 ppm Ammonia can kill them. And the stress of living in such close proximity to a predator certainly can.

Can you keep shrimp with Bettas in such a small tank? Of course. "Should" you? No. If you've ever seen an invert-only tank you'd understand why. 

In my invert-only tank all the shrimp and Crays are out and about 24/7 and only hide when they molt. They even come to the front of the tank when I lift the lid in anticipation of food and their colors are even more vibrant. The tank is much more enjoyable for them and for me. When I had them in the 20 long, despite its heavy planting, they spent more time hiding in the back cover. The difference in their behavior is amazing.

In the end we all have to do what we're comfortable doing. For me that means I'm no longer comfortable putting inverts in with a Betta any more than I'd be comfortable subjecting a Betta to life with an Oscar five times its size .... and many of us have seen that video. :-(

I will add I have Hester and Larry, two Vampire Shrimp, in my 20 long community tank with a Betta; they're the only invert I've found whose behavior doesn't change when other fish are present. However, I'd not have them in a smaller tank with a Betta and they require a really mature tank as they are filter feeders.

If you want inverts, nothing is more interesting than an invert tank. Even in a 2.5 you can have one or two Amano, 10 RCS, three Dwarf Crays and five or six Thai Micro Crabs. Too much fun. I had my Malawa in a 2.5 until I upgraded to a larger tank. When they swim the shrimp remind me of ET being bicycled toward the moon.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This will explain better than I.

Acclimating your shipped fish or invertebrates to their new tank | Invertebrates by Msjinkzd


----------



## Tree

aaah I see, thanks for the tip. =) I went and bought some shrimp and did your method. All seems well and they are eating the algae like crazy! I might end up moving some of the little ones in my 2.6 gallon alone though if my betta starts to attack them. but so far so good. 
But it seems that the lady at petco got me a ghost shrimp. Much larger than the red and white shrimp I got. Do you think he will be ok in a 5 gallon? they say they need 10 gallons. x_x


----------



## Cotton19

I highly recommend amano shrimp; they are the only shrimp I would consider durable that won't breed. I don't know about shipping them; all I remember about getting them is similar to what I saw others mention: quick transport, quick acclimation, and if they survive that process, they will likely live a long time and clean as well as anything in a 5 gallon. If you give at least one hiding space that the betta can't get into, the shrimp will be safer, but you won't get to see as much of their cool antics.


----------



## manami

I have seen at least two or four amano shrimps at petco, but they look so big that I think two amano will be more than enough for a 5 gallon tank with a betta. o_o


----------



## manami

I got two amano shrimps for $2.50 each at petco yesterday...and...apparently today or at night...my betta either ate both the amano shrimps (both at once??)...or they jumped out of the tank (couldn't find their bodies on the floor), or they are perfect at hiding themselves (I can't find them anywhere inside the tank!)

Oh well...its a shame if he ate them...but how is that possible?? They were big just like my betta...he doesn't even look fat! O_O. And my betta was acting normal and never bothered them yesterday.

I won't order shrimps online for now...If he REALLY ates them...then I at least I lost only $5 instead of $36 or maybe more on shrimps.


----------



## Tree

they might be hiding. I have a larger ghost shrimp, about an inch long and he is even good at hiding in my 5.5 gallon tank. just imagine where the smaller shrimp could hide. though one shrimp did get eaten by my betta and only the shrimps head was left and he had a full belly. If your betta does not have a bloated belly then most likely they are just hiding. ^^ let's hope eh?


----------



## manami

I REALLY hope they are hiding. But they are PRO at hiding all right (if they are in there) today I got a new plant and put my hand in the tank...but there were no signs of them = (...


----------



## Tree

did you find them yet? =( I hope they did not get eaten.

Haha so found out that I thought I had a ghost shrimp... but it IS a amano shrimp. XD so I got three more. One more for the tank and two for the other five gallon I have. question is, I wanna feed them some wafers BUT my darn bettas eat them like crazy! What else could I put in there that the bettas wont eat? I heard a cucumber is great for snails... will it work for shrimp?


----------



## Tony2632

Yes, a cucumber could work for a shrimp. 
@Manami do you have a open top? Amano shrimp could jump out a tank.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Tony's correct. On one forum a guy reported picking up one of his Amano more than 10 feet from the aquarium!!! And he thought he had the lid secured. One of mine became a dust bunny. :-(

They are great shrimp and real characters and the only ones I think are large enough to be fairly "Betta safe." They're also less likely to hide once they get used to their environment. 

I'm getting a new tank for my African Dwarf Frogs and have decided to add several Amano as they're too fast for the ADFs to catch.

Your Betta might have had what I call an "opportunity feed" and found a dead shrimp and ate it. When I kept RCS and Bettas together the only ones the Bettas actually caught were already sick or were cornered and went forward instead of up. :-(


----------



## manami

Unfortunately I never found them on the floor or inside the tank...I want to believe that maybe they just jumped out of the tank and my dogs ate them...I just can't believe he might have ate them all up and got a super fast metabolism because he doesn't look super fat...those amanos were really big and no skinny at all O_O...

Yes my top lid have some open space. And I did cover the open space from my filter...but NOT covered the hole that it's used for feeding on the front...maybe the jumped there...but both of them?

I wanna risk again and get this time 1 amano shrimp and see how it goes...this time covering better my top lid.

When shrimps jump out of the tank...can they "walk" the same way they do in the water? Sorry if this is silly question...I'm trying to solve a mystery here!


----------



## Tree

Tony2632 said:


> Yes, a cucumber could work for a shrimp.
> @Manami do you have a open top? Amano shrimp could jump out a tank.


thanks =)



manami said:


> Unfortunately I never found them on the floor or inside the tank...I want to believe that maybe they just jumped out of the tank and my dogs ate them...I just can't believe he might have ate them all up and got a super fast metabolism because he doesn't look super fat...those amanos were really big and no skinny at all O_O...
> 
> Yes my top lid have some open space. And I did cover the open space from my filter...but NOT covered the hole that it's used for feeding on the front...maybe the jumped there...but both of them?
> 
> I wanna risk again and get this time 1 amano shrimp and see how it goes...this time covering better my top lid.
> 
> When shrimps jump out of the tank...can they "walk" the same way they do in the water? Sorry if this is silly question...I'm trying to solve a mystery here!


Awwww! Hmmm I might have to cover my spec tank then. it has a open area where the light shines in the tank.


----------



## chelley

I've got a fluval spec and 3 of my amano shrimp jumped out and crawled over 20 feet!! I was shocked. 2 of them hid really really well as in I couldn't find them for over 2 weeks. I thought Beastie ate them. I had to take that last 2 out and put them in a 1.5 gallon tank that I got today (super annoying) cuz Beastie was going crazy chasing them I was afraid he would get hurt.


----------



## Tree

x_x how frustrating. I thought my boy ate one of the shrimps in my tank but found out it was a shell. Sardine was looking at it too wondering why the shrimp was not moving. XD


----------



## chelley

oh yah I didn't know about shrimp molting. i thought Beastie ate a couple of them too until I found them later in the filter area of my tank. No clue how they got in there.


----------



## manami

I even looked at inside my filter in hope that they somehow jumped in there...but no luck.


----------



## chelley

Keep checking the bottom of your tank for evidence of molting. that means they are still alive. they are very good hiders! Also check your floors lol. they seem to crawl towards light sources at night. I'm sure they are still alive.


----------



## Nandifish47

I lost an amano last night. Crawled all the way into my kitchen. Im waiting for my lid to come in and now have my old 5.5gal lid across the tank and plastic wrap closing off the rest to keep the pesky shrimp in the tank.


----------



## ao

amanos are as creepy as cockroaches once they start scurrying on land >.<


----------



## chelley

Just did a water change. Looked in the bucket and guess what I found! LOL! That sucker must've been living in the filter area of my tank for weeks! Into the shrimp tank it went and it's swimming like crazy. Must be happy not being in a cramped space anymore.


----------



## Tree

ao said:


> amanos are as creepy as cockroaches once they start scurrying on land >.<


Hahaha! more like centipedes for me. I hate those things! I yell for my cat and he eats them. XD



chelley said:


> Just did a water change. Looked in the bucket and guess what I found! LOL! That sucker must've been living in the filter area of my tank for weeks! Into the shrimp tank it went and it's swimming like crazy. Must be happy not being in a cramped space anymore.


=O he must have been like FREEDOM!


----------

